# Can I have an application open for both reserves and regular force?



## Alderson (2 Apr 2014)

Afternoon,
I'm 22 years old and my career goal is to be in the Canadian Forces but right now, I'd like to have a little taste of what I'm going to be put through.
I applied to a Reserve Infantry Unit near my home city roughly two years ago, and still haven't gotten a call.

I'm debating wither I should keep up with the hopes that I get a call for the next BMQ (In September) or just put in my application for Regular force.
I've called the recruitment office a number of times asking specific questions but I'm getting a couple mixed answers. The one recruiter told me it takes upwards of 6 months for them to decide to accept your or not. And another recruiter told me he has friends who have been waiting for 3 years for their call.

On to my question..
Is it possible for me to leave my reserve application open and apply for regular force, knowing that I'll probably get a call a lot sooner for the reserves position than the regular position? I'd like to serve in any way I can, so I'm hoping that I get into the reserve unit, and put in my time there until I get a call for a regular force opportunity.

Hopefully this makes enough sense that someone can answer me.


----------



## Goose15 (2 Apr 2014)

Alderson said:
			
		

> Afternoon,
> I'm 22 years old and my career goal is to be in the Canadian Forces but right now, I'd like to have a little taste of what I'm going to be put through.
> I applied to a Reserve Infantry Unit near my home city roughly two years ago, and still haven't gotten a call.
> 
> ...



No, you are only able to have one application for one entry plan at any one time. 

Personally, if I were you I would just apply to Reg Force. If that is your end goal: apply and if you want to return to the civilian world after your initial contract do so. Once you get into the reserves and decide you want to go Reg Force: it will take more time to CT to Reg Force and can be lengthly as well which will simply be more time waiting for yourself. 

Edit to note: The 2nd paragraph is my opinion and should be taken as such.


----------



## runormal (2 Apr 2014)

If you want reg force eventually why not just apply to reg force. 

It is going to take at least a year to get trade qualified (if everything lines up), if not two. Then you are going to have to wait roughly another year at least for a component transfer, once you are already in the reserves. So that is an additional 3 years give or take, assuming you get in tomorrow. 

The reserves is great if you have something else to occupy the bulk of your time, I.e Student/a job that you are happy with. But if you are going to apply to the reserves solely to go regforce after, I wouldn't advise it.


----------



## Alderson (2 Apr 2014)

Thanks for the reply.
I forgot to mention that I spoke to a recruiter a couple days ago and I asked the question I am now -
Their response was that I was allowed to, but at some certain point in time they're going to call me and basically tell me to either pick regular or reserve..


----------



## Alderson (2 Apr 2014)

runormal said:
			
		

> If you want reg force eventually why not just apply to reg force.
> 
> It is going to take at least a year to get trade qualified (if everything lines up), if not two. Then you are going to have to wait roughly another year at least for a component transfer, once you are already in the reserves. So that is an additional 3 years give or take, assuming you get in tomorrow.
> 
> The reserves is great if you have something else to occupy the bulk of your time, I.e Student/a job that you are happy with. But if you are going to apply to the reserves solely to go regforce after, I wouldn't advise it.



That's my problem though, I don't have anything to do in the mean time. That's why I applied to reserves first because I was hoping I could do that, something I feel like I would enjoy rather than working at like Walmart waiting for a call to go regular force.


----------



## Goose15 (2 Apr 2014)

Alderson said:
			
		

> That's my problem though, I don't have anything to do in the mean time. That's why I applied to reserves first because I was hoping I could do that, something I feel like I would enjoy rather than working at like Walmart waiting for a call to go regular force.



Either way you will be waiting - as you already have seen - so why not wait for your end goal?


----------



## Alderson (2 Apr 2014)

Fair enough..
The unit has my papers, so should I call them and tell them I'm revoking my application to go regular force?
Orr-..Can I just reapply from the Forces site and it will cancel out my current reserve application automatically?


----------



## Goose15 (2 Apr 2014)

Alderson said:
			
		

> Fair enough..
> The unit has my papers, so should I call them and tell them I'm revoking my application to go regular force?
> Orr-..Can I just reapply from the Forces site and it will cancel out my current reserve application automatically?



This I would recommend to discuss with your recruiter. Depending on their particular process they may have a different answer than us


----------



## Alderson (2 Apr 2014)

I just gave them a call and told the recruiter my situation. He was actually very helpful and switched my interest thingy from reserve to regular and said that my new file manager would call me within a few days to set up another interview and doing an update on my medical.
I appreciate the help for those who commented.


----------



## Goose15 (2 Apr 2014)

Alderson said:
			
		

> I just gave them a call and told the recruiter my situation. He was actually very helpful and switched my interest thingy from reserve to regular and said that my new file manager would call me within a few days to set up another interview and doing an update on my medical.
> I appreciate the help for those who commented.



Excellent, good luck with your application!


----------

